# O Cantinho das La Crosse



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Tópico para os meteoloucos que têm a estação meteorológica La Crosse.

Eu, neste caso tenho uma La Crosse Technology WS-1600.

Desde 01 de Maio de 2010, estou satisfeito.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/la-crosse-technology-ws1600-s-mac-4532.html


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Fev 2011 às 09:03)

E eu adquiri uma WS 2357, tive-a cá em casa uns dias.
Fiquei agradado pela qualidade dos materiais exteriores e pela sensibilidade do anemometro. A fiabilidade da direcção do vento é excelente. Gostei menos do material/botões da consola.
A ligação ao PC decorreu sem qualquer problema. aquilo vinha com um programa qualquer, funcionava mas instalei o cumulus e.... desse gosto mais.

testei-a exaustivamente e descobri um "bug". Se a temperatura interior (consola) baixar do 15-14ºC perde a ligação wireless aos sensores. Nada tem a ver com as pilhas. Encontrei outras pessoas, na net, com o mesmo problema.

Contactei o vendedor, que por sua vez contactou a Lacrosse. A Lacrosse disse que o problema tem solução e enviei a estação... para eventual actualização de firmware?? será??

Assim que tiver informação actualizarei aqui no forum. A informação é para ser partilhada.

Bernardino.


----------

